# Took awhile!



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Man it's been a long season this year for me but I finally connected. I've been playing tag with a group of four Tom's for several days now and yesterday afternoon it came to an end. I could not get these guys to come into a call so I just setup near an area that they liked to travel through and waited them out. I had to do a bit of belly crawling to close the distance in the end but it paid off.
21lbs.
11" beard 
1 1/8" spurs
Sorry for the crummy cell phone pic but it's all I have for now seems I lost custody of my camera in the recent change of marital status.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job Old graybeard. Sorry to hear on the oher thing!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice job. Patience and persistence paid off for you.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Way to stay with it!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice bird OGB. You and Ack have given me hope that I can still seal the deal this week.
T


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That is a good one, nice job!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

It can be frustrating, but it's often worth it waiting until the last few days of the season. I have killed my three biggest birds during the last four days of the season, this year is shaping up to be a great year for late season gobblers.


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work OGB


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations OGB....way to stick it out.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Fantastic OGB!


----------



## BMoney (Feb 8, 2006)

Well done sir!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Very Nice!!! Got er done!


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats old graybeard! Nice bird!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Well done OGB, looks like a real nice bird!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

to OGB way to stay with it!


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

I also connected today, I watched them for a few days and then pulled off an ambush. 11 inch beard 25 lbs. 1 inch spurs. I have always been a late season hunter. I like it. I will try to get a pic on. Congrats on your bird.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job! The late season can be tough sometimes shiverin' in the morning, sweatin' in the afternoon and smackin' da bugs all day... I would not trade it for anything.

Congrats
Jim


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats on the bird, and the tenacity!


----------

